# Jillaroo Adventures..



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is exactly what I want to do when I leave school. It sounds like you have everything planned out. Advice: Don't back out. If you do, you may always be wondering 'what if', and I am sure you will have a blast anyway!

Do they have a website?


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

It's will be great, fingers crossed. I've been here one night so far and am really missing home, things should get easier once school starts on Monday im thinking. Not sure about the website I'll have to get back to you on that. 

Haven't brought my horse with me as she may have a splint, mums getting her checked out by a vet. Hopefully she'll be alright but she's pretty lame. :'( Which is rather stressful because I'm 5 hours from her now. Mum'll take good care of her though. Just have to stay positive.


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

So good news and I'm quite excited, on the 25th and 26th I'm heading home to pick up my pony and float her up to dubbo. We've found agistment 2.5km's away from where I'm staying which is awesome. 

I'm looking forward to getting her really fit and on some good nutritional feed. Haven't as yet decided what exactly she'll be getting but I'll be sure to post once I do and get some thoughts off you all.

Cheers Brooke.

PS. Really enjoying Dubbo now, have made some great friends.


----------

